# Micromax superphone A56,Help for methods increasing internal memory.



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 23, 2012)

My friend Brought micromax superphone A 56  and 8 gb class 4 microsd.
(On my suggesting for jumping to android on a budget of rs 6000 , he was going for a nokia but used my explorer and changed mind.)
Internal memory is just 45mb,regretting buying it. 
Please help us increase internal memory in any way possible without voiding warranty.
App2sd / link2sd etc need root but we dont know how to root and also they leave 2-5 mb in internal memory due to which about 15-20 apps are maximum and phone becomes very slow.
There are some hacks for increasing  internal memory to 1gb using the xda specified method by partitioning microsd but that does not work here.
Need some good and easy instruction from android enthusiasts and developers, we would be very grateful please help increasing it or just give a reply please.


----------



## commander670 (Jul 23, 2012)

i also have the A56 ....... i also have the same problem 

i am going to try a new way of doing it next weekend as i am having my exams 
if you want , you can try this and give me the results -

A quick tutorial to ROOT Micromax A50 Ninja - xda-developers

this is for the A50, but if we can somehow make it work for the A56 it would be great !!!!! 

Best of luck !!!!


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying , good luck for efforts in android development. 
Also can i unroot it if something goes wrong and claim warranty.
There are ways to backup rom after rooting but how to do it before rooting.


----------



## commander670 (Jul 24, 2012)

refer to -
[Root] Micromax A56 Ninja 2 - Micromax A50 NINJA - All Things Thread - xda-developers

for further updates


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 3, 2012)

> Internal memory is just 45mb,


are you sure as people are reporting that the phone have 150MB internal memory and with 50~60MB used by OS


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Aug 5, 2012)

No, it was just about 100 mb on first (cant remember as i brought it for my friend) but decreased to 45 mb when  used the apps like gmaps,mail,etc for some days.just a few apps installed nothing more.
But it had same internal memory than my htc explorer,problem can be solved by rooting.

No, it was just about 100 mb on first (cant remember as i brought it for my friend) but decreased to 45 mb when  used the apps like gmaps,mail,etc for some days.just a few apps installed nothing more.
But it had same internal memory than my htc explorer,problem can be solved by rooting.


----------

